# Myers Briggs Dating Service 2.0 Now Open



## Evolution

<-----is tempted to join just to see what it is all about....


----------



## Lady K

I signed up. I'll edit a photo and my profile later. I'm doing this for you, lance, not because I expect to meet the smarmy man of my dreams. We'll see though. I'll see about spreading the word too.


----------



## Scruffy

I already have a foreign woman looking to date, and probably marry me so she gets free citizenship.


Damn Holly, you could have just Pm'd me.


----------



## silence

haney might have just copied her profile from match.com, which is why i assumed the site was copying them. i mean, she surely did copy her profile from there, but whether or not that means she is fake is another question


----------



## Happy

Evolution said:


> <-----is tempted to join just to see what it is all about....


Do it Evolution. I'll give you cookies. :crazy:



Lady K said:


> I signed up. I'll edit a photo and my profile later. I'm doing this for you, lance, not because I expect to meet the smarmy man of my dreams. We'll see though. I'll see about spreading the word too.


Aww thank you so much. I'm hoping you meet your "smarmy man" through this site. :happy:



Scruffy said:


> I already have a foreign woman looking to date, and probably marry me so she gets free citizenship.
> 
> 
> Damn Holly, you could have just Pm'd me.


ROFL. Sorry. That was freaking hilarious! :crazy:




silence said:


> haney might have just copied her profile from match.com, which is why i assumed the site was copying them. i mean, she surely did copy her profile from there, but whether or not that means she is fake is another question


Wait how do you know she came from match.com? Got her profile?:shocked:


----------



## Lady K

> Aww thank you so much. I'm hoping you meet your "smarmy man" through this site


No thanks necessary, just gimme mah 2k gold, bish! ^.^

I even uploaded a photo. I'm so cool and original.


----------



## Happy

Lady K said:


> No thanks necessary, just gimme mah 2k gold, bish! ^.^
> 
> I even uploaded a photo. I'm so cool and original.


Pm me your user name. :tongue:


----------



## Ben

Do we have to be over 18?


----------



## Happy

Ben said:


> Do we have to be over 18?


Of course you have to be 18 or over.roud:


----------



## Tal

Now I just have to have some girls from my country join the forum, then date them...hey wait..if I have to find them to join in the first place I've cut out the middle man...damn...I really wanted those 2000 gold pieces.


----------



## Totally T Rex

By the way, alls well now. thanks Lance, your a true hero. and I mean that.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Lance you should put a link to the site in your signature


----------



## Happy

Shannonline said:


> Lance you should put a link to the site in your signature


Ya I should. *Goes to make a banner*


----------

